# Orchid female...hasnt laid.



## Samzo (Mar 1, 2006)

I havn't posted in a while but I have mated my female orchid aprox 3 weeks ago now. She has been eating flys, cricks and moths yet she hasn't laid. I have raised the temps and humidity to see if this would trigger anything but nothing has happened so far.. has anyone had any experiance with breeding orchids?

Thanks

Sam


----------



## rickyc666 (Jun 12, 2006)

how old was she from her final moult when you mated her? Im currently trying to mate a pair of orchids for the first time and i heard it is a good idea to give her at least 2 weeks to fully mature before mating her.

When they mated, did their abdomens attach? I keep watching my pair, they seem to be doing something but i cant tell if they are doing it properly?


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi Sam, it took a while for the orchid to lay her first ooth sometimes even with proper feeding. Give it another week or 2, gives her space to roam around looking for her best spot and she should lay soon. Let us know when she did. She will continue to lay an ooth every month, and stop eating a day before laying an ooth. Good luck.


----------

